# RoadRage: Harrassed at Traffic Lights



## g1g (21 May 2008)

Hi,
I had an unpleasant experience at lunch time.  

Its very wet here at the moment so roads have loads of water on them.  A woman cut across me while approaching traffic lights in a two lane system and proceeded to brake even though we were quite a bit back from the lights.  

I flashed my lights at her once because I nearly went into the back of her because of her cutting across me and the amount of water on the road.  

When she got to the traffic lights she got out of her car, leaving her child alone in the car and the engine running, and came back to me and opened my door and started shouting at me.  

I closed the door quickly and tried to lock it but she managed this twice more.  She kept on shouting at me for flashing my lights at her even though she was the one who cut across me.  

I have tried calling the guards about this but got no answer.  

Is it worth reporting?  I was quite shaken as was my passenger.

Thanks!


----------



## truthseeker (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

There was a thread around here recently that had quite a similiar story - think it was deleted actually.

Anyway I dont know if its worth reporting, all she did was shout at you, if you check the rules of the road website they consider flashing your lights as aggressive behaviour also.

If you report it its just going to be your word against hers.


----------



## NicolaM (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

Hi
Welcome to AAM.
Thats a bit of a nasty experience! At least you didn't have an accident.
You could certainly report it to the guards, but I'm not sure what they coud do about it though.
If you have her numberplate, you can complain that she was driving dangerously. I don't know how far that'll get you, or if it will be acted upon.(More than one person might have to complain to corroborate?)
I have always found it quite hard to report this type of incident, either being told that I had contacted the wrong station,(while driving in the country) or that I had to go into the station to make a report (ie a verbal statement over the phone not being acceptable). That is just my personal experience however.
There used to be a number for dangerous driving 1890 205 805, and there is further info here, on citizens information.
Nicola


----------



## Soldier (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

i would totally report her. roadrage or what and to leave the child in the car like that. she could end up causing an accident for someone else at least if they had a complaint on her it may help the other person out.


----------



## Guest117 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

If you feel really strongly about it you can do the following


Go to garda stn and report her for dangerous driving.
Make sure they take a written report and ask them to give you a copy or a file reference number etc. Get name of garda.
Keep in touch regularly with the garda for updates on what is happening.
If you do this I think you will get your day in court, where in the absence of other witness ( she may produce one out of a hat if you know what I mean) she may be convicted of dangerous driving.

Something similar happend to an employee of mine ( he was the offender ). His solicitor told him he would most likely be convicted and banned from driving. The guy who reported him failed to turn up in court so he got off. The guy caused him a lot of grief though and could have had nim banned with a conviction on his record and points on licence etc.


----------



## g1g (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

Thanks for the replies.  Wouldn't really be my word against hers as I had an adult passenger with me also.  Also, she didn't just shout at me.  She opened my car door so could have actually hit me or done anything else if I hadn't closed it.  I really don't think flashing lights once in such hazardous conditions and her coming out of her car to verbally abuse me are similiar.


----------



## truthseeker (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*



g1g said:


> I really don't think flashing lights once in such hazardous conditions and her coming out of her car to verbally abuse me are similiar.


 
Im not saying they are the same at all - Im simply telling you whats on the Rules of the Road website.
Despite what other posters have said here I think you will find it hard to follow this up, the guards are just not interested when no actual crime has been committed and as far as dangerous driving goes she will just say you were also driving dangerously - another adult passenger wont be taken seriously cos its your pal and they could be saying anything to back you up - only if someone else independantly complained would you be likely to get anywhere with it.

But hey - report it and see for yourself - its very difficult to get the Guards to do anything about something like this. Ive been there.


----------



## Guest117 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*



truthseeker said:


> - its very difficult to get the Guards to do anything about something like this. Ive been there.


 
Forget the road rage and try to have her done for dangerous driving -afaik the gardai have to follow these cases up if you keep on to them.


----------



## g1g (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

I don't really want her to get banned from driving or anything like that.  I just want her to be contacted by the guards to get a bit of a fright so she'll think twice about doing it again.  I would NEVER get out of my car to anyone like that.


----------



## clonboy (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

go to guards and make a statement,, its up to you then how u want to proceed, full case, where u might need to testify or just have them call round and have a word with her


----------



## Yachtie (21 May 2008)

*Re: Harrassed at Traffic Lights*

This reminded me of a woman in Cork. We stopped at the traffic lights, she got out of her car (leaving her children inside and her engine running), walking over to me and shouting abuse as I allegedly tailgated her for miles, cut her off at the roundabout,...

I only turned the corner from a quiet residential area to get to the said roundabout and there is no way it was me. Thankfully she didn't report me eventhough I had a proof that I wasn't on the same road as her! 

I once rang the Gardai to report a dangerous driver who nearly took three cars out at the end of the climbing lane. They asked if I was prepared to go to court (in Waterford) and I said I only wanted them to stop this car (we were heading towards a smallish town) and warn him. They didn't do anything since I wasn't willing to drag myself around court miles away from home.


----------



## deadwood (21 May 2008)

It's a politicians answer, I know, but if people don't act in some way (be it reporting through traffic watch, requesting a caution or making a statement and possibly giving evidence in court) people like your angry mother or dangerous drivers will continue to go unchecked.

Gardai are fairly limited in the action they can take without a complaint. It's the way the law works, i'm afraid.


----------



## z103 (21 May 2008)

> Gardai are fairly limited in the action they can take without a complaint.


If it was easy to make a complaint, or report a crime, crime levels would appear to rise. No government wants that.

Is there an online complaint/crime reporting facility?


----------



## Mad_Lad (21 May 2008)

welcome to Ireland 2008! Get used to it. Gards anyway are useless. All they can do is hide in bushes waiting for easy revenu!


----------



## deadwood (21 May 2008)

leghorn said:


> If it was easy to make a complaint, or report a crime, crime levels would appear to rise. No government wants that.
> 
> Is there an online complaint/crime reporting facility?


 Reporting facility online? Are you mad? Tis the work of the devil, I tell you. Allowing people to send electrical letters to a garda? The very idea. The simple answer is no. I can feel a rant coming on so i'll cut it short.


----------



## kfk (21 May 2008)

Afaik this is assault


----------



## stevec (21 May 2008)

I've heard some similar stories and I believe this is what normally happens:

If you make a complaint, the Guards will ask you (and maybe the other occupant) if you are willing to testify in court. 
If you agree, then they'll persue it; if not, then they dont generally do anything about it. It would be seen as a waste of resources as there is no chance of a conviction without any evidence or testimony.

If a Guard had witnessed the event then it would be a different kettle of fish.

So if you do want to report it, be prepared to back it up.


----------



## S.L.F (21 May 2008)

Soldier said:


> i would totally report her. roadrage or what and to leave the child in the car like that. she could end up causing an accident for someone else at least if they had a complaint on her it may help the other person out.



I agree with soldier on this.
You can't leave a child in a car with the engine running at a traffic lights.
Supposing an ambulance was passing and couldn't get through due to her having a bit of verbal with another car user.

Report the bad driver to the Gards for reckless endangerment of her child,
dangerous driving,
obstruction of the traffic lights
or just being a b***h.


----------



## Guest120 (22 May 2008)

......................


----------



## extopia (22 May 2008)

Maybe common sense should prevail. The desire for vengeance can be strong. But nobody got hurt (this time at least). She was probably having a bad day. Maybe you blew the horn as well as flashing your lights. Maybe you should just forget about it, especially if you have no real desire to get her into trouble.


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2008)

I agree with extopia, she must have been a very stressed mother to have left the child in the car and it probably had nothing to do with you.  She may not even have noticed that she did anything wrong in cutting across you.  And yes it is terrible thing to have happened to you for sure.


----------



## paddyd (22 May 2008)

extopia said:


> Maybe common sense should prevail. The desire for vengeance can be strong. But nobody got hurt (this time at least).



had similar thoughts this morning. Some middle-aged guy in a brand new volvo shaved the paint off the front of my car as he failed to yield at a roundabout at about 50mph. He was going straight through; I was coming from his right. (I had slammed on the anchors and stopped).  Wanted to chase and kill him in the split second afterwards.
Still alive, so decided to get on with life 

Thank god for ABS.


----------



## Complainer (22 May 2008)

extopia said:


> Maybe common sense should prevail. The desire for vengeance can be strong. But nobody got hurt (this time at least). She was probably having a bad day. Maybe you blew the horn as well as flashing your lights. Maybe you should just forget about it, especially if you have no real desire to get her into trouble.


I'm not so sure about this. It's not a matter of vengeance, it's a matter of giving a clear message that this kind of behaviour is unacceptable. I would suggest a formal report to the Garda TrafficWatch line, and followed by a statement at the local station. Explain to the investigating Garda that you're not looking for the death penalty, but you do expect someone to call to her to soften her cough.


----------



## Lauren (22 May 2008)

Complainer said:


> I'm not so sure about this. It's not a matter of vengeance, it's a matter of giving a clear message that this kind of behaviour is unacceptable. I would suggest a formal report to the Garda TrafficWatch line, and followed by a statement at the local station. Explain to the investigating Garda that you're not looking for the death penalty, but you do expect someone to call to her to soften her cough.


 

I can see all viewpoints on this post...and agree that the behaviour was unacceptable. However have you ever been in a situation where someone behind is flashing their lights at you and you have no idea why? Maybe in her eyes that kind of behaviour is unacceptable? I know it bugs me...So there are two sides to the story is what I'm saying I guess.... 

Going to the guards is one thing but then theres the worry of the court situation..Its just not worth the hassle... To the original OP my advice would be to let it go and get on with your life and hope not to meet her again...

Unfotunately aggression like this seems to be common in our society...


----------



## gearoidmm (22 May 2008)

Would it have been better if the OP had used the car horn to signify that something dangerous had been done?  Flashing lights is a bit ambiguous and could be construed in different ways but leaning on the car horn is pretty clear.

Apart from that I agree with the Trafficwatch suggestion.  This kind of aggression should not go unpunished.  One would wonder if it is part of a pattern of aggressive behaviour and maybe a call from the Gardai could act as a wake-up call.


----------



## g1g (22 May 2008)

didn't blow my horn. And my lights were on as it was too because of the heavy rain so flashing them wouldn't have been a major deal. If she reacted that way with flashing my lights I dare to think what way she would have reacted if I blew my horn! Granted she may have been having a bad day, but sure for all she knew so was I. Personally I wouldn't have taken the risk if I was her.


----------



## g1g (22 May 2008)

Lauren said:


> have you ever been in a situation where someone behind is flashing their lights at you and you have no idea why?


 
yes but I have never got out of my car shouting abuse at anyone because of it.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

So did you report the incident to the _Gardaí_?


----------



## g1g (22 May 2008)

I havent yet.  I tried ringing them a few minutes after the incident but they told me I would near to go to a certain station to actually report it.  I had to go back to work and would not make the station before it closed (its only a small one!).  By the sounds of it, I'd be wasting my time anyways.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

I'm confused....


g1g said:


> I have tried calling the guards about this but got no answer.
> 
> Is it worth reporting?





g1g said:


> I havent yet.  I tried ringing them a few minutes after the incident but they told me I would near to go to a certain station to actually report it.


... perhaps you can clarify?


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

Complainer said:


> I'm not so sure about this. It's not a matter of vengeance, it's a matter of giving a clear message that this kind of behaviour is unacceptable. I would suggest a formal report to the Garda TrafficWatch line, and followed by a statement at the local station. Explain to the investigating Garda that you're not looking for the death penalty, but you do expect someone to call to her to soften her cough.



Think this is a good option.  It was a serious thing to happen to you and although a day or so later you see it as less serious, if someone were to speak to the individual concerned, she may think twice before doing it to someone else.

Years ago, I had only started driving and was coming around the corner at O'Connell Bridge.  A pedestrian ran out in front of me.  I was in the flow of traffic and had to keep going.  He had to jump back and started banging on the top of the car and trying to pull the door open. Was going to report his agressive behaviour, as it was scary at the time, but he had ran off into the crowd so no point.

Few days later, Garda calls to my house out of the blue. Turns out the idiot called in to Pearse Street Station to try to report me. Told Garda the story and what happened.  Garda says did he now,  I'll sort this.  The person then had to admit that he ran onto the road on a Pedestrian Red light and that he banged my car and pulled the door.  Garda asked would I be happy with an apology.  Said yes.

In the overall scheme of things, a word in the ear might work someone who thinks its ok to take their bad humours out on someone else.  What if she pulled open the door on the wrong person.  Numerous incidents of road rage have resulted in death.  It's a bullying issue and should not be tolerated.


----------



## gebbel (22 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'm confused....
> 
> 
> ... perhaps you can clarify?


 
Ditto


----------



## KathScan (22 May 2008)

What did she shout at you? Did she perhaps think she had right of way or something? People aren't great at their knowledge of the rules of the road and some, even though they are completely in the wrong, will abuse other drivers.

I recently had a lady shouting at me at a round about that I blocked her view. Now I had done everything according to the rules of the road. Stopped where I should have, proceed when I should have, left space for cars to pass in front of me and yet she and her passenger felt she was right. I apologised for blocking her view (even though I was in the correct position as per the rules of the road) but she just ranted on. There was no point argueing with her. I hoped that later when she would think about the situation she would realise that she was wrong.


----------



## hotbot (22 May 2008)

Be careful what you wish for...I have seen instances of road rage end up in the district court. And instead of a solicitor turning up the defendant has a barrister representing them in the district court. Under cross examination the proscution withness get flustered mixed up and hey presto a seed of doubt in planted that you were the instigator of all the trouble. These things usually work best when you have another independent withness. Only my 2 cents.


----------



## g1g (22 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'm confused....
> 
> 
> ... perhaps you can clarify?


 
tried calling the local station only to get no answer and to be put through to a main switch for the area only to be told to go to the local station that was not answering.


----------



## inspector (23 May 2008)

Spoke to a Garda friend who said that regardless of who was in the right or wrong the person who gets out of their vehicle is guilty of roadrage.


----------



## deadwood (23 May 2008)

Not implying anything about your driving g1g (and i'm going off the point a wee bit) but extopia raises an interesting point. I'm sure most of us have been on the receiving or witnessed someone else being at the end of an aggressive blast of a horn for an unwitting error or otherwise. I manage to shrug it off in the knowledge that if they have enough time to sit on the horn, shake the fist or roar at me, then they had plenty of time to come to a safe stop to do all this!


----------



## stevec (23 May 2008)

inspector said:


> Spoke to a Garda friend who said that regardless of who was in the right or wrong the person who gets out of their vehicle is guilty of roadrage.


I don't think 'roadrage' is mentioned anywhere in the road traffic act - please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## deadwood (23 May 2008)

stevec said:


> I don't think 'roadrage' is mentioned anywhere in the road traffic act - please correct me if I'm wrong.


Oh yeah, it's there alright. In the same Act that says the guard has to give you a lift home after the pub and he can't arrest you if he's not wearing his hat!


----------



## stevec (23 May 2008)

deadwood said:


> In the same Act that says the guard has to give you a lift home after the pub


 
whaddaya mean *hic* iiiii cannnt drive *hic* gaard - shuuur iii'm in no *hic* conddishuun to wallk......*

*please don't take this as serious advice.


----------



## inspector (23 May 2008)

stevec said:


> I don't think 'roadrage' is mentioned anywhere in the road traffic act - please correct me if I'm wrong.





Not sure is this link works but the Road Safety Authority has this;
*Road rage and aggressive driving*

     If you display road rage as a driver, it means you have uncontrolled anger that     results in intimidation or violence against another driver.
           Aggressive driving is inconsiderate, stupid driving. It can involve speeding,        tailgating (driving too close behind another vehicle), failing to use an indicator        for lane changes, recklessly weaving in and out of traffic and over-use of a horn        or flashing headlights.
           If another driver is attempting to provoke you, donÕt react. Don't be tempted to        speed up, brake or swerve suddenly. This could cause a crash or make other        drivers think you are confronting them. Instead, stay calm and remain focused        on your driving to complete your journey safely. Always remember that safety is        your number one concern.
*            Report all incidents to your local Garda station *or contact Traffic Watch on: *      Lo-Call 1890 205 805.*


----------



## g1g (23 May 2008)

deadwood said:


> Not implying anything about your driving g1g (and i'm going off the point a wee bit) but extopia raises an interesting point. I'm sure most of us have been on the receiving or witnessed someone else being at the end of an aggressive blast of a horn for an unwitting error or otherwise. I manage to shrug it off in the knowledge that if they have enough time to sit on the horn, shake the fist or roar at me, then they had plenty of time to come to a safe stop to do all this!


 
flashed lights after I had braked safely. I only flashed them once.  I wouldn't count that as roadrage.


----------



## DavyJones (23 May 2008)

I flash my lights at people alot and people flash their lights at me. Isn't that part of driving, getting out of a car and opening someones door is another thing all together.

It happened me a few days ago when a fellow motorist  pulled up beside me to let me know he didn't like the way I nearly crashed into him (he reversed out of a side street onto main road) words were exchanged about the finer points of motoring.Have to say it didn't bother me in the slightest, people have bad days and some feel a need to vent.

The trouble with the roads is everybody thinks they own them (me included sometimes). If the OP was upset by the experiance and can't get over it, then report it and see what happens.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I flash my lights at people alot and people flash their lights at me. Isn't that part of driving


If it is then surely the rules of the road cover it?


----------



## DavyJones (23 May 2008)

I'm talking about driving in the real world. If people didn't do it, you'd sit trying to get in and out of taffic, not slow down for  speed trap or know the guy behide you was annoyed.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I'm talking about driving in the real world. If people didn't do it, you'd sit trying to get in and out of taffic, not slow down for  speed trap or know the guy behide you was annoyed.


----------



## mik_da_man (23 May 2008)

I had a similar incident (sort of)
I was entering a roundabout onto a dual carriageway and some idiot was coming belting down the DC and nearly hit the back of my car.
He proceeded to follow me and caught up after 3/4 mile down the road, flashing his lights and beeping.
I pulled over and locked the door and opened the drivers’ window a crack.
He came up and tried to open the door and started shouting and verbally abusing me.
He wasn't the biggest of chaps and myself and my mate were in the car.
My mate said now "off with yourself and don’t be annoying us - you were going far too fast up to the roundabout" He proceeded to shout so we myself and my mate looked at each other, un-buckled our seatbelts and went to open the car doors.
He soon shut up and went on his merry way.

Funny stuff 

But it was quite intimidating at first all right

Mik


----------



## Pique318 (23 May 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I'm talking about driving in the real world. If people didn't do it, you'd sit trying to get in and out of taffic, not slow down for  speed trap or know the guy behide you was annoyed.



Very true. I always flash drivers of trailered vehicles (4wd & trailer), trucks etc. when overtaking them to alert them of my overtaking them. I nearly got caught once when they decided to overtake with me alongside them and from then on I did it. Not in the rules of the road, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## galwaytt (27 May 2008)

fwiw, I ride a bike to work everyday - and all bikes are fitted with a 'flash-to-pass' button..........so someone think's it's a necessity.  And I do use it.

Similarly I get flashed and gesticulated to by guys to let me know my lights are on, during the day..............motorbikes can't turn off their lights at all anymore - EU law- and the switch has been removed..............you can't win !


----------



## z105 (27 May 2008)

I thought this was completely abandoned, I have never been succesful in getting through to the phone line so to me it says a lot about being harassed on the road ??


----------



## Soldier (27 May 2008)

when i flash my lights at people its to let people out in traffic or at night its to tell them they have no lights on. Some ppl use them to warn the guards are ahead haha There are, i suppose another set of rules of the road that people know even if its not written in a book somewhere. People wont cross a main road if the lights are green why because they know they will get run over its not in the rules of the road book  i know ill probably get pounced on for writing this.


----------



## michaelm (27 May 2008)

g1g said:


> Is it worth reporting?


No.  Lock your door while driving.  Refrain from getting involved with other motorists.  Once she was in front of you she couldn't then hit into the back of you, which was a bonus.


----------



## FredBloggs (27 May 2008)

michaelm said:


> No. Lock your door while driving. Refrain from getting involved with other motorists. Once she was in front of you she couldn't then hit into the back of you, which was a bonus.


 

Good advice.  You never know what or who you'll encounter in a road rage incident so better to move on with your life and forget about it. (Though I fully know from countless experiences how aggrivating aggresive driving can be you're best to let it pass)


----------



## teachai (27 May 2008)

I once was trying to exit a left turn onto the keys. Driver behind me Beeped his horn.  I got out of my car, and calmly said "If you hadn't beeped, I'd be gone by now"


----------



## Complainer (27 May 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I thought this was completely abandoned, I have never been succesful in getting through to the phone line so to me it says a lot about being harassed on the road ??


I'm a regular user, and I haven't had any problems getting through in yonks. There were some difficulties about 18-24 months ago, but I think they beefed up staffing at the call centre in Castlebar.


----------



## z105 (27 May 2008)

> There were some difficulties about 18-24 months ago, but I think they beefed up staffing at the call centre in Castlebar.



Good to know . Are phone calls to it acted upon I wonder ?


----------



## Complainer (27 May 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Good to know . Are phone calls to it acted upon I wonder ?


Almost always, yes. I normally get a call from the station in the area of the incident inviting me to make a statement, and they will take it from there.


----------



## gearoidmm (27 May 2008)

Have to admit to occasionally provoking aggressive drivers.  I'm not a slow driver, usually around 60-65 miles/hour on the main roads (only very small km marks on my ageing car).  Drives me nuts when someone comes flying up behind me on small country roads overtaking other cars where you have no business overtaking anyone and then tailgating to force me into the side.  At that point  I find myself varying speed gently between 50-60 miles/hr.  It's not unsafe, I'm not braking at all or slowing suddenly.  I don't want to cause an accident.  Don't know how to make a point that someone else is driving dangerously without actually causing an accident


----------



## stevec (27 May 2008)

Complainer said:


> Almost always, yes. I normally get a call from the station in the area of the incident inviting me to make a statement, and they will take it from there.


 
Do you know was anyone ever convicted?
From what I've heard, the Guards aren't interested unless there's a willing witness.

Just wondering.


----------



## deadwood (28 May 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Good to know . Are phone calls to it acted upon I wonder ?


Definitely. Incident recorded no matter what details the caller gives whether anonymous or not. Even if the offenders details are wrong/omitted (e.g. reg. number etc,) the matter is followed up. A fax copy is sent to the local station and reminders sent if they aren't followed through.
Whether the offender is prosecuted or not depends on the callers' willingness to go to court as _they_ are the witness to the alleged offence. The vast majority are dealt with by way of caution at the behest of the witness. Most "offenders" are shocked that someone has gone to the effort to report their offence and are suddenly aware they wil be reported, so hopefully this will improve their driving.


----------



## Complainer (28 May 2008)

stevec said:


> Do you know was anyone ever convicted?
> From what I've heard, the Guards aren't interested unless there's a willing witness.


I had a couple of cases that were supposed to go to Court last year, but never quite made it for admin reasons (Garda on sick leave etc), so I can't claim any convictions. To be honest, I reckon the sight of a uniformed Garda on the doorstep (particularly a Traffic Corps motorbike cop in full leathers) is fairly intimidating for the average Joe/Josephine, and is likely to result in improved driving in the future.


----------



## gebbel (28 May 2008)

gearoidmm said:


> Have to admit to occasionally provoking aggressive drivers. I'm not a slow driver, usually around 60-65 miles/hour on the main roads (only very small km marks on my ageing car). Drives me nuts when someone comes flying up behind me on small country roads overtaking other cars where you have no business overtaking anyone and then tailgating to force me into the side. At that point I find myself varying speed gently between 50-60 miles/hr. It's not unsafe, I'm not braking at all or slowing suddenly. I don't want to cause an accident. Don't know how to make a point that someone else is driving dangerously without actually causing an accident


 
It's not unsafe you say? Wrong. Human nature will dictate that the drivers behind you will become frustrated and may attempt a dangerous overtake.. with possible devastating consequences. At least stick to the speed limit...don't dip below it, especially in poorer roads.


----------



## stevec (28 May 2008)

gebbel said:


> It's not unsafe you say? Wrong. Human nature will dictate that the drivers behind you will become frustrated and may attempt a dangerous overtake.. with possible devastating consequences. At least stick to the speed limit...don't dip below it, especially in poorer roads.


I agree.
Page 89 of the current ROTR:


> *Avoid driving too slowly*​
> 
> In normal road and traffic conditions, keep up with the pace of the traffic flow while obeying the speed limit. While you
> *must *keep a safe distance away from the vehicle in front, you *should *not drive so slowly that your vehicle unnecessarily blocks other road users. If you drive too slowly, you risk frustrating other drivers, which could lead to dangerous overtaking.​


​


----------



## Captin Sobel (28 May 2008)

I'd blow the horn off the car if I was cut off and get the reg of the other car if possible and give it to the gardi in a report citing reckless driving.

But you were right not to get out of your car.


----------



## Ceist Beag (28 May 2008)

gebbel said:


> It's not unsafe you say? Wrong. Human nature will dictate that the drivers behind you will become frustrated and may attempt a dangerous overtake.. with possible devastating consequences. At least stick to the speed limit...don't dip below it, especially in poorer roads.



Can't agree with that gebbel - I agree you shouldn't set your speed by whether someone is behind you or not but why stick to the speed limit expecially on poorer roads? You should drive to what you consider a safe speed on the road (without exceeding the limit obviously) so on poorer roads you should not stick to the speed limit as most times it is not safe to do so!


----------



## gearoidmm (28 May 2008)

stevec said:


> I agree.
> Page 89 of the current ROTR:
> 
> [/left]



I bow my head in shame.  Will stick to limit in future


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

gearoidmm said:


> I bow my head in shame.  Will stick to limit in future


 
Limits are NOT targets. You should drive at a speed appropriate for the conditions at that time which does not exceed the speed limit.


----------

